# Inline Reels- Tip To Save You Money..



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Well I'm sure I'll catch some flak for this thread, but it's something that has been leaving me scratching my head for the past couple of seasons.

*Inline Reels*

There are many on the market. They have gained a lot of popularity and attention the past few years. They come in many different styles. Inline Reels are the top pick for panfish anglers. The biggest reason is to reduce line coil and get the most out of your line. Now here comes the part that leaves me stumped. I've been using inline reels for a very long time, a lot of us have. The past few years I've seen a lot of companies come out with Inline Reels, that come with a hefty price tag. Especially for what they are. I have no affiliation what so ever with the Schooley Ice Tackle company. I have been using their reels for years. For most of us these were the first setups we were handed as a kid. You know the rods that are as stiff as a broom handle, have that plastic reel that comes in many colors and the famous spring bobber that is attached to the end. The most favorite noise while fishing was hearing that spring bobber "ticking" at the one and only eyelet on the combo, you knew you had a fish!

These reels have been overlooked by many, for years. I recently read a write up about Inline Reels. One thing that I saw in this article that made me laugh, Claiming 13 started the revolution with their Black Betty reels. That is false, Schooley Ice Tackle has been a family owned and Michigan company since the 1960's.

In the beginning of this post I stated I was going to "catch some flak". I know some people are going to go on about their over priced, 1:1 ratio, bells and whistles, "inline reel"... I don't see the need to spend over $5 on a Inline Reel. Schooley reels will run you less than $5. I use them in all depths and never had any issues. I broke one reel and I have about 20 in-service. That reel I broke was my own fault, any reel would fail when ran over by an ATV. I also bought one reel that ran me $60, free fall button feel off, drag sucked. I've gotten a couple cheaper ones as gifts or prizes and same story. Parts falling off and spotty drag.

Ive landed everything from Shad to 30+" Northerns. Yeah your thumb is your drag, I'm cool with that and personally prefer that, but that's me. Figured I would make a post and help out someone looking at Inline Reels, or even help the seasoned vet that overlooked these reels. 95% of my arsenal runs me less than $20. That's rod, reel, line and even a jig. I've never had any issues landing fish, winning tournaments and losing some with these combos.

Tips:
When I get a new Schooley reel I snap the plastic "eyelet"/ hook holder attached to the reel seat. I replace the plastic eyelet with a rod guide, you can get a #6 guide from Sportsmen's Direct for less than a buck. To hold it in place I use hot glue or epoxy. This guide will keep your line from jumping the spook.

I also snap the two tabs on the under side of the reel seat. I do all of the breaking with a set of pliers. You can use a heat gun before snapping these tabs if you want to be less barbaric or even use a dremel or sander.

I use friction tape or even electrical tape to keep these Reels attached to my favorite rods.

Also another great tip is to back the reel with kite string(or Mason line). Then tape over the string with 1/2 inch electrical tape. I wrap the reel with string to just about the depth marker holes(where the peg goes in). This will help with better line retrieval per turn of the reel.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Agreed. I have a bunch of the inline reels. To be honest...they have nothing over my "fined tuned" Schooley's that I have been using since the late 60's. My highest end rod has a Schooley attached. And best of all...8 miles down the road from the Cedartucky Swamp that I call home.


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Like to see a pic with your # 6 rod guide and reel set up. I've been looking at these reels also. But I've caught 100s of perch on the schooley reels.. Just respooled 2 w 4 lb test. Thanks for the added inspiration.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I will post some pictures tomorrow when I pull everything out.

I also updated my post, almost forgot a very important tip to improve line retrieval

For now here is a link to find the guides. You can also use rod tips if you have any extras laying around. https://sportsmensdirect.com/shop/hwi-ice-rod-guide/


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Excellent write up for modified Schooley reels. Thanks. Especially using the backing to achieve more line retrieval per turn. I was just winding more line on spool. But your whole set up is more cost effective. Again thanks.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

No, problem!

I used to grab the cheapest line I could find at Meijer or old stuff I had laying around to back them. The string and tape makes it a million times easier. Learned that trick from John at SDI


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

I use schoolys fur da gills love emfur all my shallow water jumbo sticks I run west point crappie reels on em!way to go inn de Ole skinny water imo


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

@fishbuster here are a couple of pics


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey thanks for the pics. New project. Redoing my reels. Already did the line. Again thanks and merry Christmas.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

No problem! Thank you and Merry Christmas to you too

I just placed a little christmas gift to myself at Sportsmen's Direct. I'll add some more pics when that gets in. After cleaning up when Gander was closing I have a few rods that need Guides added.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I love Schooleys, switched back last year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Well I'm sure I'll catch some flak for this thread, but it's something that has been leaving me scratching my head for the past couple of seasons.
> 
> *Inline Reels*
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. They flat out work in all conditions. A few years ago, I was asked to hold an ice fishing outing for a company. I ordered 15 Schooley outfits and rigged all of them. I remember a company "higher up" scoffing at the setups and we were using them in a shallow lake btw. I feel vindicated now 



Duck-Hunter said:


> @fishbuster here are a couple of pics
> View attachment 287501
> View attachment 287502


Thanks, that helps.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Whe I was a 4H leader were went ice fishing one winter with the kids The local sportshop owner was a friend of mine and he told me to let hm know how many kids we had. He gave each kid a pole with a schooley reel on it. Him and I put the line on them and a boober and hook on each one. Everyone loved it. When Iused one I only used the reel for line storage because I always used a long pole. Hard to think aout but the pole I use is over 50 years old and was handmade by a guy from Wayland


----------

